# Fast growing green bean



## *Andi

I'm looking for a fast growing green bean for my fall garden.

I've found Contender bean (Buff Valentine) - snap, bush ... at 42 days ...

Anyone know of an other ... 

Thanks


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Andi,

A wise old timer turned me on to a fabulous green bean called a "Roma II". This bean is good for spring and fall. If you pick them young, they have very little strings. No need to string them. From germanation to harvest is about 6 weeks.

We just picked 3 gallons of our spring planting of these this morning and will have some for supper tonight.

When cooked down with a little brown sugar, these are some of the best green beans I have eaten.

Let me know if you can't find them locally and I'm sure we could work out some type of trade.


----------



## Meerkat

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Andi,
> 
> A wise old timer turned me on to a fabulous green bean called a "Roma II". This bean is good for spring and fall. If you pick them young, they have very little strings. No need to string them. From germanation to harvest is about 6 weeks.
> 
> We just picked 3 gallons of our spring planting of these this morning and will have some for supper tonight.
> 
> When cooked down with a little brown sugar, these are some of the best green beans I have eaten.
> 
> Let me know if you can't find them locally and I'm sure we could work out some type of trade.


 I agree.We us canned 14 qt.s of these have already eaten 3.

They are delicious.Only thing we added was a little salt when canning.We stopped adding meat to beans decades ago.We like the natural flavor.

Wish we had of bought at least whole bushel.
Where do you buy the seeds?


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

Meerkat said:


> I agree.We us canned 14 qt.s of these have already eaten 3.
> 
> They are delicious.Only thing we added was a little salt when canning.We stopped adding meat to beans decades ago.We like the natural flavor.
> 
> Wish we had of bought at least whole bushel.
> Where do you buy the seeds?


Meerkat,

We buy all of our seed from the local co-ops, local Amish farm, and small seed store. Call around to some of your local feed and seed stores to see if they carry them. I have never found these seed in any of the big box stores.


----------



## Meerkat

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Meerkat,
> 
> We buy all of our seed from the local co-ops, local Amish farm, and small seed store. Call around to some of your local feed and seed stores to see if they carry them. I have never found these seed in any of the big box stores.


 Thanks ,Long way from amish,but will see where we can find them here.They are so tasty and preserve well,nice and firm when canned.

First thing I ever canned was roma beans last month.


----------



## *Andi

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Andi,
> 
> A wise old timer turned me on to a fabulous green bean called a "Roma II". This bean is good for spring and fall. If you pick them young, they have very little strings. No need to string them. From germanation to harvest is about 6 weeks.
> 
> We just picked 3 gallons of our spring planting of these this morning and will have some for supper tonight.
> 
> When cooked down with a little brown sugar, these are some of the best green beans I have eaten.
> 
> Let me know if you can't find them locally and I'm sure we could work out some type of trade.


Well, I'll give them a try ... found a few packs at the feed store. They will go out in the fall garden.

Thanks :flower:

Pam, thanks for the link ... I also found a Contender bean but it was a purple pod till cooked ...  ... May try a few to see ...


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

*Andi said:


> Well, I'll give them a try ... found a few packs at the feed store. They will go out in the fall garden.
> 
> Thanks :flower:
> 
> Pam, thanks for the link ... I also found a Contender bean but it was a purple pod till cooked ...  ... May try a few to see ...


Andi,

I know you will be hooked on these beans. We do a spring and fall planting of these. I learned about these from a wise old timer who has taught us so many old time gardening secrets.


----------



## Emerald

I'd love to help but I only grow pole beans.. my favorite right now is Rattlesnake-one of the best tasting beans that I have ever ate.
close runner up Cherokee Trail of Tears.


----------



## The_Blob

Frugal_Farmers said:


> Andi,
> 
> A wise old timer turned me on to a fabulous green bean called a "Roma II". This bean is good for spring and fall. If you pick them young, they have very little strings. No need to string them. From germanation to harvest is about 6 weeks.
> 
> We just picked 3 gallons of our spring planting of these this morning and will have some for supper tonight.


 wow that's FAST, every time I grow them it takes 8 weeks


----------



## *Andi

My spring beans was wash away ... my summer beans, well... some of them are up ... but again not looking good for the rest to come. :gaah: But I'll give them a little more time. We had our first good rain (in a while) yesterday. And I did notice a few more broke soil today ... 

So maybe ...

If not it will up to the fall beans to make it.


----------



## Dove150

Emerald said:


> I'd love to help but I only grow pole beans.. my favorite right now is Rattlesnake-one of the best tasting beans that I have ever ate.
> close runner up Cherokee Trail of Tears.


Hear, Hear! I second that motion. I planted Rattlesnake beans for the first time this year and I doubt I will ever grow another type of pole bean again. They are the best bean I've ever tasted. I'm saving plenty of seed for next year.


----------



## Frugal_Farmers

*Andi said:


> My spring beans was wash away ... my summer beans, well... some of them are up ... but again not looking good for the rest to come. :gaah: But I'll give them a little more time. We had our first good rain (in a while) yesterday. And I did notice a few more broke soil today ...
> 
> So maybe ...
> 
> If not it will up to the fall beans to make it.


Andi, sorry to hear that.

We harvested another two bushel baskets of beans today. One is an old fashioned and the other is the ROMA II I had recommended.

Hope you next batch works out for ya.


----------



## *Andi

Well ... they are in the ground and if we get some rain. :crossfinger: Along with a little milk and honey ... lol

10 weeks till first first ...


----------

